# Tips on Weight control after weight loss.



## Paulathome (Jan 16, 2009)

Weight loss can be acheived with many methods available in the market.
Is that gonna help you throughout your life.
Yes, one needs to maintain the weight accordingly after undergoing
rigouros and tough conditions to reduce the body weight.

Well, here are some of the tips to maintain body weight after weight loss.

Motivate yourself daily to maintain body weight with support of fellow weight losers.
Dont tempt yourself on eating when it is totally unnecessary. In other words, stick to the regular timings to eat such as breakfast,lunch and supper.
Stictly adhere to the calorie intake to the body that the professional have suggested.
Make it a habit to exercise regularly without fail

_________________________

Acai weight loss


----------

